# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  noragami season 2!

## sed-

noragami season 2 has been set! so if you havent seen season season 1 you really should go check it out! It is an amazing 12 ep show with a really cool concept of a new god trying to become popular but then his dark past comes back to life.

Trailer for season 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UEfha9Z0PI

Trailer for season 2!

----------

